

Microsoft to take 30% cut of Metro apps under Windows 8 (Will itunes be affected - credo
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/09/16/microsoft_to_take_30_cut_of_metro_apps_under_windows_8.html

======
makecheck
Right now, there is no reason to abandon profitable platforms and invest in
Microsoft's tiny store. At the very least Microsoft needs to drop this to 25%,
if not 5% or 10%, so that they offer some obvious advantage to a developer.
Heck, Microsoft should even have a short-term deal where their cut is _much_
lower, e.g. 1% for the first year, just to make sure they acquire some volume.

------
dramaticus3
What a shitty ecosystem Windows users will be shovelled into.

The year of the Linux desktop will soon be here after all.

We are all doomed.

